# Butts on sale and need PP for 100



## zwiller (Apr 27, 2018)

Shoulders on sale $.99/lb this weekend and 150 graduation party invites going out.  Wife expects 100.  PP not only protein so I recall .25lb/ per person.  That's 25lbs BUT (pun intended) the yield is 50% so I am looking at like 50lbs?  How's my numbers?  Party is in July and planning a test run this weekend.  Then I need to figure out just how much my little MES30 can handle.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks good to me. 

I have done 8 in each mes 40 before. Have to rotate them though because the heating elements at the bottom and it gets hot down there.

Scott


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2018)

Your numbers are good. You need 25 pounds cooked and pulled so due to around a 50 percent loss you need 50 pounds of raw pork. Depending on trimming and how fussy you are about fat, your yield can be closer to 60 percent. It is likely that Grandma, Aunt Josie and a few others can take some leftovers home for another day. Remember to keep hot foods above 140° and cold food below 40°. Any food not eaten in 4 hours needs to go in the refer. If safe temps can't or were not maintained over the 4 hours, toss it....JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 27, 2018)

If I can give you a word of advice.  Cook the butts ahead of time, pull them.  Put the meat in some foil trays, mix in some more of your rub and maybe some apple juice or foiling liquid (if you go that route).  Throw them in the freezer if the party is still not for a while.  Thaw them.  Then heat them covered at 350 for 45 minutes or so or until they are heated through.  Comes out great that way with out all the stress of timing a butt (which can be very unpredictable).  

Also, at that price, why not make extra so that you don't have to worry about running out.  Pulled pork leftovers make some great dishes.

Best of luck!
Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Good luck with your cook that's allot of butts to smoke. Let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2018)

Chef JJ has you on the right track I figure 3 sandwiches per lb for heavy eaters. Good advice prepare ahead. I put 5lbs in a vacuum seal bag freeze and heat up in hot water just like a boiling bag and turns out great. I've done as high as 80lb this way after a rain out at a event. You don't have worry about drying out or a lot of stirring when reheating this way.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Apr 27, 2018)

I will update this thread when time allows as I will have more questions but absolutely doing these in advance.  Wifey is a "scullery maid" as I call it, in food service for our school so she is knowledgeable WRT to food safety.  More to follow!  THANKS


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2018)

zwiller thanks for the like it's greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (May 5, 2018)

Forgot to update...  Picked up a total of 6 butts averaging 8lbs all stashed in the freezer.  Wife is now thinking only serving PP so she and her sisters can go heavy on sides.  Their sides are killer and desserts even better...  I say some people are not into PP and we should at least offer an alternative like sloppy joes for them.  Any thoughts?


----------



## phatbac (May 5, 2018)

I would suggest chicken as and alternative protein. You can get quarters or drumsticks pretty cheap. Smoke them for an hour and a half to 2 hours throw on a hot grill right before serving and brush on sauce or sauce to taste. Good luck!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2018)

Burgers and Dogs are always easy and no over production as you can get a count before you cook them. Crock pot dishes work too...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Jul 2, 2018)

So here we are the week of...  Party is Saturday.  6 butts vac sealed in the freezer and 1 more on deck.  Kinda want to take a fresh one to the event.  BTW I got REALLY GOOD at making PP with having to do this much.   

We went back and forth on 2nd protein and decided on meatballs in some marinara.  Came close to drums but was told it might be a little too much cue and I tend to agree.  Question at the moment is: how much sauce to make.  Plan to serve it on the side.  I want JJ’s finishing sauce and Jeff’s.  Tempted to try a mustard based one too.  Not measured but fairly sure we’re around 25lbs PP.  Any formula to estimate sauce?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2018)

At one ounce per sandwich, you got 4oz per pound PP. 100oz / 32oz = 3.125qt or about 1gallon to account for spills and folks that go heavy. If you are going tangy with my Vinegar Finishing Sauce, go Sweet with the second option...JJ

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

Mustard Sauces...

*Honey Dijon Bubba Q Sauce.*

1C Dijon Mustard

1C Honey

1/2C Yellow Mustard

1/2C Ketchup

1/2C Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

1/2C Brown Sugar

1T Worcestershire

1T Paprika

1 tsp Granulated Garlic

1 tsp Granulated Onion

1 tsp Cayenne

1 tsp Black Pepper

1/2 tsp Oregano

1/2 tsp Thyme

1/2 tsp Kosher Salt

1/4 tsp Allspice

1/4 tsp Cumin

Mix, simmer 5 minutes and cool.

Makes about 4 Cups.

*Yellow Bubba Q Juice / South Carolina Style*

2C Yellow Mustard

1C Cider Vinegar

1/2-1C Brown Sugar

1-2T Sriracha or other Hot Sauce

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran. Onion

1/2tsp Salt

1T Worcstershire

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.

Makes 3 Cups.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 9, 2018)

That was one stressful event...  Underestimated that.  We were extremely well prepared and organized but wife still about lost it.  Bottom line, despite providing food that was far superior to a catering company, the work, the volume, etc was too much for us.  If anyone reading this is considering do something like this and are a little nervous, you should be.  Cooking the food was like 20% of the equation.   

Food went over perfectly.  Was freaked out a little when I had to bake 50lbs of potatoes but that went fine.  450F oven for 45m and then into a cooler...  Was similarly surprised how quick the PP made it serving temps.  Basically an hour for 20lbs.  Wife and I had a little bet about the PP.  We also served GFS meatballs and sauce and they are spectacular so wife thought they might "steal the show" but they had no chance...  I had several folks comment that the PP was the best they ever had in their life and they were sincere.  A few folks have never had NC style sauce and their minds were equally blown.  Seriously, that finishing sauce is killer ChefJJ. 

Many thanks to all who helped in this thread and others that helped me achieve this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 9, 2018)

Congrats on a job well done. Big parties do get easier...JJ


----------

